# Man Cave Equipment List



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

46" Rp Toshiba 1080i
Pioneer 5.1 vsx?
Star Choice HD reciever
Nuance 5 channel surround speakers
Bash 300 plate amp
old McCauley 12" sub in 3.5cuft sealed
xbox360 pro
PS3
108" DIY screen (waiting on funds for projector)
Pretty meager setup but it does the job.


----------



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

Just adding the following to the above list
Wii
Optoma HD200x


----------

